# Bilder Verschmelzen



## XplorE (7. August 2004)

Tach,
ich würd mal gerne Wissen wie die leut von http://www.team64.de im banner die game pics so verschmolzen haben. Könntet ihr mir da mal bitte helfen? Thx


----------



## Clubkatze (7. August 2004)

Also verschmolzen...naja...

Egal, du nimmst dir die ganzen Gamepics, setzt sie nebeneinander und dann wischst du mit dem Wischfinger zwischen den Bildern rum, damit ein Übergang entsteht. Oder du stellst die Sachen frei und wählst nen schwarzen Hintergund - solange deine "Sachen" (Cs Zero Männeken, Wacraft Typ etc.) nen schwarzen Rand drumrumhaben ist das kein Thema...


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. August 2004)

Da hast du dir deinen Suchbegriff schon selber gegeben. Ich habe dir mal einen Thread rausgesucht, der dir mit Sicherheit weiterhilft:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=133986


----------



## prax (7. August 2004)

Es gibt auch ein Tutorial auf dieser Seite dazu.


----------

